# iPilot



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm considering adding an iPilot trolling motor on to my 19' Bass Tracker. If any of you are using one, I appreciate any comments or advice from any of you folks who have one before I spend the bucks.
One thing for sure, I see I'll have to convert to a 24 volt system. If I have the physical space for the additional battery, that should be okay.
I saw somewhere, that they also link up somehow with a Humminbird GPS, but since I have a Lowrance HDS7, I won't be concerning myself with that.
Finally I'm pretty handy installing and working on stuff, but especially with the voltage system change out, I'll most likely be hiring someone for that installation job. I really appreciate any help.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

GAME CHANGER!!!!

Make sure to get the co-pilot version. It is the one that will anchor your boat. They have one that is remote controlled, but only allows you to steer and keep your boat on a straight line track. The co-pilot has all of that and allows you to record tracks and anchor your boat. The anchor function is worth everything I paid for mine. I dont even remember what my anchor looks like, ha!

I bought mine online at http://www.northernmarineelectronics.com/ and saved $300-400. The sales price was less, I didnt have to pay taxes, and I got free overnight weekday shipping. It was easy to install and they have diagrams online for the 24V wiring.

Also make sure to get one that is long enough. I wish I would have bought a longer one for mine. Mine comes out of the water on really rough days sometimes


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Also make sure to spend the little extra money to get the foot pedel slide release & store. They make another one that is more difficult to place in the store position. My 2cents worth. Good Luck!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

big D. said:


> GAME CHANGER!!!!
> 
> Make sure to get the co-pilot version. It is the one that will anchor your boat. They have one that is remote controlled, but only allows you to steer and keep your boat on a straight line track. The co-pilot has all of that and allows you to record tracks and anchor your boat. The anchor function is worth everything I paid for mine. I dont even remember what my anchor looks like, ha!
> 
> ...


The I pilot is the one that has GPS capabilities and will hold your boat in position. The copilot is controlled with the remote and only has steering and speed control. Definitely get the pilot if it's in your budget.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I had a 12V iPilot trolling motor on my 19' Bass Tracker. I think it was the 55lb thrust version. Works like a champ! We did the install ourselves as it was pretty easy to do. Honestly, I didn't think it was necessary to convert to 24V, but you do have room for another battery if you go that route.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

The i-pilot is a great addition to anyones fishing tools & yes if you have any if the upper end HB's they will communicate.


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

The only problem will be is that you will be mad at yourself that you did not do it sooner. The I-pilot is the only way to go for fishing open water.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If you don't have an i pilot, then any $ you spend on fishing that is not going toward getting an i pilot is wasted money, IMHO.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

*Greatest thing for fishermen ever!*

Get it. If you fish a lot, you'll never regret it! I've only had mine a couple of weeks, and dearly love it.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

saving up for one!!!


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

> I'm pretty handy installing and working on stuff


 If you decide to install the iPilot yourself this site has lots of information, take your time and search thru it. Good Luck http://www.trollingmotors.net/trolling-motor-resources


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Thank You*

Just wanted to extend my thanks to you guys for sharing your opinions and advice about the iPilot trolling motor. I got the type of response I would expect from my friends here on 2cool. Over the years, I've made a few installs of accessories on my boat, more recently my HDS7, and I always got truthful and knowledgeable assistance from my friends here.
I've pretty well decided to take the plunge with the new trolling motor. Now its time for a little "convincing" here on the home front. Wish me luck.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Just so you know Minnkota's ethernet with Humminbird's not Lowrance!


----------



## cigar (Aug 19, 2013)

My Hummingbird & I pilot are the best things that I have done to my boat. If you have the money and love fishing as I do, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

*I-pilot*

I have the I-Pilot Terrova 80lb 24v on a 21 foot Ranger. I fished Sam Rayburn this last weekend in 25mph winds. I was sitting in the middle of the lake on a hump for LMB. I was using my "anchor" function and it kept me within 5ft of the anchor position the whole time. The only thing i wish i had was the "follow the contour function", which is a $300.00 dollar add-on for your Ipilot to Hummingbird if you buy it with your trolling motor as a pkg. If you buy it later, its $799.00. I dont know how I ever did without this motor, I love it.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

when ya'll are all weak from pushing them remote button....some of us old school we have big muscle from lifting them heavy anchors.....wish I had the extra money to buy one....instead I don't have to go to the gym as often.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I am also trying to convince myself to trade up. Its really hard when your 70lb riptide with the handle works great. Same with the old HB 595 finder. Still works great.
Trying to talk myself into it


----------



## stickman (Apr 17, 2012)

LOVE MINE !
Now a little I learned from my research between the I-pilot VS I-pilot Link. The Link part has the communication ability with Humminbird units BUT the big key for me was the Link is able to update the software. The I-pilot does not have the option to upgrade software if the come out with an update. 
I you ever want to see one in action and try it out just give me a shout, would be glad to let you try it.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

we can get and install what ever troll motor / GPS combo you want .......

priced right .....wish there was one for my 8000lb Grady-White!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> If you don't have an i pilot, then any $ you spend on fishing that is not going toward getting an i pilot is wasted money, IMHO.


BINGO!!! After going with Shadslinger and seeing his down imaging and I-pilot, I am saving up to put one on my pathfinder boat and link it to my humminbird. It was totally amazing how he used it.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been kicking myself for two years for not getting an ipilot. As it is, I'm too lazy to anchor, so I generally only slab when there is no wind.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Gofish2day said:


> I am also trying to convince myself to trade up. Its really hard when your 70lb riptide with the handle works great. Same with the old HB 595 finder. Still works great.
> Trying to talk myself into it


Me too!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Done Deal*

Well I did it. Got it on order, and I'll be out there like the big boys soon. Thanks to everyone for the help with this.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good deal! You will love it!


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

What is the difference between I-pilot and I-pilot link?


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

The link has the electronic link to a Humminbird fish finder. The iPilot like I have doesn't have that because I have a Lowrance HDS.
It seems pretty nifty to have one that would "link" up, and it would be good if you were buying both the fish finder and trolling motor.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

There is a learning curve on the use of a Ipilot. Remember that when you hit the anchor button on your remote that the Ipilot will try to return itself where it was when you hit the button. If you have a 18 ft boat and the transducer for your fish finder is on the back, you are already 18 ft off the marking of the fish. If you are traveling 3 mph the boat will float 30+ feet before it stops, now the troller will bring the boat back to where you hit the button and you are still 18 ft from your want to be spot. Now your boat has been turned around 180 degrees to get back there and it sets up on that spot. Now you have to remember that whichever way the wind is blowing and the current is in will turn your boat around till your boat is pointed into it and now the front of the boat is being held on the spot where you hit the anchor button, the Ipilot does not consider where the back of the boat is, it is a stand alone GPS. The easy way to learn this is to throw a buoy on your fish then come around and set up on it considering the wind direction and watch that buoy till you get a feel for it. When the wind is flat it will surprise you how much the boat will move and the only way to measure its movement is with a fixed object like a buoy. Please let us know on how many feet it moves back and forth. When they say 5 ft, that really means 5 ft on all 4 sides of the buoy, and if you have a variable wind, guess what the back of the boat is doing. Don't get me wrong, I like my Ipilot and is great in deep water not messing with a heavy anchor, but its not perfect and if you want too get really close in the creek, it comes with a foot control with a real thin cable that will reach all over the boat. And yes, I would buy another one. I had Bass Pro do the mounting on a lockable, removeable mount that I got from them. I go to other lakes and if I am staying where I am not comfy with that much money sitting out I can pull one pin, unlock it and take it in the motel. In maybe a minute to do it and now its out of sight. Good luck.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

thank you Gbird. Your insight is very helpful. I never thought about the location of my transducer in relation to where the trolling motor is. good food for thought.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gbird that was giving me fits for the first few weeks, then a fellow I see and talk to often on the lake told me a tip that is very good.

If you like me, stand behind the console and bird dog the sonar/DSI/chart-plotter, and look for the kind of action you want to stop over, the best thing to do is stop the boat's forward motion right over the school. 
The fish should be visible on the screen, the boat stopped dead in the water headed up wind. Then walk to the bow and push the anchor button while the remote is right beside the motor head and wait until the highlighted anchor button quits blinking. It will hold right there.
As the gps is good to about 3' it will keep the motor head in a 3' area unless in the process of compensating for a wind gust/wave or sudden current.

The Mighty Red-Fin is 19' ?" and when I stand at the console and push the anchor button I am about a dozen feet back from the motor head, so the motor head comes back to where the remote was when the anchor button was pushed. 
If the wind is very strong, or if you did not stop the boat before pushing the button, it will blow past the spot and over compensate a couple of times before being able to stop on the spot.
And every one's slab has been trolled back and forth several times and the newbies are really confused lol!

So try stopping the boat _entirely_ and walking up to the motor head to push the anchor button that should stop you right over the school you have spotted with out a lot of zig zagging.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

:spineyes: wow


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

GoneFish'n said:


> :spineyes: wow


What he said! Pretty slick though after reading a dozen times


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw this today on a fishing show. They didnt lock it in all the way and while on plane it deployed. Opps.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)




----------

